# Angry Ex-GF Rips Off Man's Scrotum (no fake Jake)



## MA-Caver (Apr 10, 2012)

Daymn, at least Lorenna Bobbitt used a knife! 


> Talk about a ball buster.
> 
> An Indiana man was rushed to the hospital Wednesday after his scrotum was the victim of a vicious attack by an ex-girlfriend, The Smoking Gun reports.
> The victim told police that his former girlfriend, Christina Reber, stormed into his apartment as he was innocently sitting at his computer. Reber,  who he had severed ties with a few days earlier, first struck him on  the head and then grabbed his scrotum and began squeezing as hard as  she could. Naturally, he told officers that he was in incredible pain  when [she] grabbed his scrotum and began digging in her fingers.
> ...



Hope I never get any woman THAT mad at me... sheesh! Talk about monkey steals the peach!


----------



## K-man (Apr 10, 2012)

So what was he doing naked with her anyway. If I'm 'innocently' sitting at my computer, I'll have my pants on especially if I was expecting a visit from my ex.   My mind boggles, as my eyes water!   :waah:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2012)

And he was taken to BALL MEMORIAL HOSPITAL.  Damn.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 10, 2012)

In pinan godan, this very application is shown. No one believes me, so I collect stories like this. 

Ball Memorial! Lol!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 11, 2012)

1: Why wasnt He wearing pants.
2: How did He not hear Her break in.
3: Why did He just lay there in pain.
4: Has She been slammed into a cell yet? Preferably for 25 Years, due to the chance of indefinite disfigurement?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 11, 2012)

In the spirit of another thread...

How do we know he didn't ask for it? Perhaps she was in the process of pleasuring him and he started to rape and beat her?
 That would be self-defense, wouldn't it?
Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 11, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> In the spirit of another thread...
> 
> How do we know he didn't ask for it? Perhaps she was in the process of pleasuring him and he started to rape and beat her?
> That would be self-defense, wouldn't it?
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


What if She was an abusive Girlfriend, He dumped Her because no matter how hard He tried to have a normal relationship with Her, Shed always find ways for Him to be wrong, and occasionally find reason to strike Him, until He had had enough, and told Her to go. Then She got angry later, and decided to go teach Him a lesson?


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 11, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> What if She was an abusive Girlfriend, He dumped Her because no matter how hard He tried to have a normal relationship with Her, Shed always find ways for Him to be wrong, and occasionally find reason to strike Him, until He had had enough, and told Her to go. Then She got angry later, and decided to go teach Him a lesson?



I would probably kill someone who tried to do that to me.

That said, the back story has got to be fascinating. How did she get a hold of his balls in the first place?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenlee25 (Apr 12, 2012)

My two theories on how she got his balls:

A) He was at the computer masturbating. The room where his computer was at is not near the door, so she unlocked the door with her key very quietly.

B) He lets her in nicely, she plays the sex card and starts to undress him. being a guy with testosterone. he likes it, but is still telling her no ( thus calmly asking rather than forcfully pushing ). Once he rejects her again, she bashes him, and then the ball squeezing. 


Also: I don't care, what are they going to do too me? Make me pay a fine? A week in a jail cell? I'll gladly take that over her permanantly disfiguring me! Whatever you do, just get her off! 


Also Also: Any woman who is willing to do that has mental problems. She wasn't sane...which may be part of the reason he broke up with her. I honestly don't think it's within SANE human ability to purposely do that sort of damage to an unwilling, unfighting opponent. Most people just want to get their anger out.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 13, 2012)

Is anyone actually reading the article?? 


> Reber, who he had  severed ties with a few days earlier, _*first struck him on the head *_and  then grabbed his scrotum and began &#8220;squeezing as hard as she could.&#8221;


Likely she struck him on the head and then reached down into his pants (it's possible) and grabbed his scrotum that way. One does not necessarily have to be balls naked to have that done. The article wasn't written clearly enough and was focused on the "humor" part of his being sent to Ball Memorial hospital and finding the right jokes to insert.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 13, 2012)

ive heard the saying "grab the bull by the horns" but this is just nuts........

















too soon?


----------

